# Whats the best yeast/sugar mixture for DIY CO2 on 10 gallon?



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Standard setup*

1/4 teaspoon (5ml) Active dry yeast - use your cap from conditioner/bacteria as a measuring tool.

1/2 teaspoon baking soda

2 cups of sugar (cup-std yogurt serving size)

Fill 3/4 of container with warm water, add ingredients, shake and wait 12-24hrs for gases to develop before attaching to diffuser, preferably a Elite mini pump's intake. Also add a check valve before adding line into aquarium. Another mod before the aquarium line might be a gas filter column with dessicant(Epson salt aka magnesium sulfate), carbon and/or zeolite. 

Remember: You only want to add the generated gases NOT the solution INTO the tank.

Regarding Dosers: There are various DIY for CO2 dosers (search is your friend) i'm working on modding a plastic vial with plastic pipet, with a homemade 4dKH baking soda solution


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks! I'll probably diffuse it by placing the tube in the intake area of my filter. 

Do I need to have baking soda, or will yeast and sugar be sufficient?


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Baking soda*

My understanding is that it will react as a solution buffer from getting too acidic. Might help the yeast live longer but the alcohol/acetic acid formed will eventually kill it. I've read online of people (from brewing business) using castor oil to separate alcohol, but this is going far for a cheap DIY CO2 setup.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

I see, I don't mind changing out the yeast often, so I'll skip it. Thanks!


----------



## delfin1205 (Jun 11, 2011)

limeslide said:


> I see, I don't mind changing out the yeast often, so I'll skip it. Thanks!


I've used baking soda and not used backing soda in my DIY CO2 system and if there's a difference, it must be minimal.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, I won't add it because I don't have any though.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Wikipedia Entry*

I just noticed wikipedia entry for Yeast aquarium hobby has several drops of vegetable oil to reduce surface tension for bubble release to get things started quicker.:hihi:


----------

